# INDIVIDUALS TULSA PICNIC 2009



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

man thats one picnic im going to try and make it to


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 21 2009, 09:32 PM~13071864
> *IF YA'LL DONT KNOW THIS IS WHAT'S GOING DOWN IN TULSA IN 2009!! YOU CAN READ MORE IN LOWRIDER GENERAL TOPIC IS "WEST COAST VS MIDWEST"</span>*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q44/ind...fromthedoor.jpg[/img]


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Just for the record...

This picnic is not all about a hop contest...It's a kick back event where we invite anyone to come and have a day in the park to chill...we have music, food, and plenty of cars to enjoy...no attitudes no problems just lowriding in it's purest form...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Cant wait! uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 28 2009, 01:24 PM~13138589
> *Just for the record...
> 
> This picnic is not all about a hop contest...It's a kick back event where we invite anyone to come and have a day in the park to chill...we have music, food, and plenty of cars to enjoy...no attitudes no problems just lowriding in it's purest form...
> *


awwwwwwwwwwwready


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v632/Dri...07/PICT0176.jpg[/img]


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Hop rules are posted in lowrider general.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*Man! Okay! The way we are going to do the rules are we will set them the day of in accordance to the cars that show up that way you will be matched up with some that will be a fare hop!! So west and midwest bring your best cars and your a game! *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Fixed it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

aaaahhh shit.this picnic is off the hook.


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

It was fun last year. My frist time going to a picnic out of Florida and meeting other "I" family from all over. Hope to go again this year.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 28 2009, 02:24 PM~13138589
> *Just for the record...
> 
> This picnic is not all about a hop contest...It's a kick back event where we invite anyone to come and have a day in the park to chill...we have music, food, and plenty of cars to enjoy...no attitudes no problems just lowriding in it's purest form...*


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Best picnic in the midwest, GOODTIMES will ber there


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 1 2009, 01:49 PM~13145451
> *Best picnic in the midwest, GOODTIMES will ber there
> *


Bump dat


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

1


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS kentucky will be in tha house


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I WENT TO THIS PICNIC A FEW YEARS BACK AND IT WAS A NICE EVENT. I'M GLAD TO SAY I WILL BE BACK AGAIN THIS YEAR. SEE U GUYS THERE.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 3 2009, 11:25 AM~13164907
> *I WENT TO THIS PICNIC A FEW YEARS BACK AND IT WAS A NICE EVENT. I'M GLAD TO SAY I WILL BE BACK AGAIN THIS YEAR. SEE U GUYS THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: say they got cabins up that way!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

cant wait hope car is done by then so i can be apart of it!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put in for vacation days today :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 5 2009, 07:17 AM~13188497
> *.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

We'll be there again.


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 5 2009, 12:50 PM~13190284
> *We'll be there again.
> *


X2


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

looks like i got to make the trip up from dallas!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

gotta make it this year,,,,,


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 28 2009, 04:58 AM~13136155
> *11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

*SWANG WAT U BRANG*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*



Originally posted by ROLL'N@Mar 4 2009, 11:59 PM~13186786
Man! Okay! The way we are going to do the rules are we will set them the day of in accordance to the cars that show up that way you will be matched up with some that will be a fare hop!! So west and midwest bring your best cars and your a game!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


Click to expand...

*


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Mar 5 2009, 05:36 PM~13193088
> *Ill be there!
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH ME TOO


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Mar 8 2009, 09:18 PM~13219991
> *YEAH ME TOO
> *


hope to see u guys there again! :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Do i need to bring the 6. beer again... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 8 2009, 10:30 PM~13220834
> *Do i need to bring the 6. beer again... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: make sure there coronas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 5 2009, 11:50 AM~13190284
> *We'll be there again.
> *


I'll be there, gonna head out that friday if anybody wants to roll together, I'll hit up some of the SoMo guys and Low Impressions and see who all is going


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Where does everyone stay? Post up hotel info. I went year before last... but didnt stay overnight, one day round trip.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 10 2009, 12:30 PM~13236578
> *Where does everyone stay? Post up hotel info. I went year before last... but didnt stay overnight, one day round trip.
> *


ill let u know working on something!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

whats up juan


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

to tha top


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 13 2009, 07:21 AM~13268224
> *to tha top
> *


x2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be back this year with my 69 Impala...

Video from my last trip in 2005..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFoVndpD-J0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Here's a couple of throw backs from 2004. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

A few from 2007. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't wait


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

to
tha
top


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

TTT

FOR ONE OF BEST PICNIC'S THATS GOING TO HAPPEN THIS YEAR


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 14 2009, 10:34 AM~13279407
> *Here's a couple of throw backs from 2004. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Dat foe is clean :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Mar 17 2009, 08:58 AM~13303478
> *Dat foe is clean :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> Here's a couple of throw backs from 2004. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

morning bump


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump again.....lol


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 14 2009, 01:00 PM~13279582
> *A few from 2007. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That GlassHouse is on point, I need to find me another one.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Im down to go again this year!

Niccahs posting pics froms years ago and some throwbacks....Ill post a link below of few of my pics from last year. You can post the ones you like :biggrin: 

Since we are on the subject can I get a rep to ok me to get inside the gate again like last year for the hop :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Heres the link....dont mind the heading....i was to lazy to fix it :biggrin: 

www.vgpinc.com


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

bump dat


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

late night bump


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Later dat nite bump :cheesy:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 19 2009, 09:24 AM~13324523
> *Im down to go again this year!
> 
> Niccahs posting pics froms years ago and some throwbacks....Ill post a link below of few of my pics from last year.  You can post the ones you like  :biggrin:
> ...



yea ill talk to someone


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 19 2009, 11:02 PM~13332373
> *yea ill talk to someone
> *


 :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

here are some pics of last year picnic thanks VGP


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

and here are some of the hop


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Damn Its always a good time


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Evening Bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

am p.m.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bumper.....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

ROLLIN 4 D ''I''


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 19 2009, 11:02 PM~13332373
> *yea ill talk to someone
> *


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

MAN IF YOU MISS THIS PICNIC, YOU JUST MISSED IT!!!!!!!!!! AND THE WAY ITS LOOKIN, THE "LINCOLN" SHOULD BE IN THE PARK THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

L yeah.....lol.....bump for the Tulsa Crew......


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

chippin...


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 24 2009, 07:23 AM~13372104
> *L yeah.....lol.....bump for the Tulsa Crew......
> *


 :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83low_@Mar 23 2009, 08:44 PM~13367869
> *MAN IF YOU MISS THIS PICNIC, YOU JUST MISSED IT!!!!!!!!!! AND THE WAY ITS LOOKIN, THE "LINCOLN" SHOULD BE IN THE PARK THAT DAY :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

any word on the hotel for us out of towners not familiar with the Tulsa area?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

ttt for more info


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 24 2009, 06:47 PM~13378552
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

THIS IS A LINK TO LAST YEARS PICNIC ALOT OF PHOTOS!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414950


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 16 2008, 08:05 PM~10883562
> *Park department just estimated 11,500 people at the park!!
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

should be more this year , only a dollar to get in? :0

whats the downlow on showing you car, if i want my car in the park,does it have to be judged or howa that work?


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

Definitely will be there this year, See ya at tha park


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

Definitely will be there this year, See ya at tha park


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

am bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

pm bump


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its going muthafuckin down.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

pm bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

pm bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Mar 30 2009, 08:19 AM~13429647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Same time hno: AM and PM :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

whats crackin?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bump For the Big ''I" and the best picnic in the Midwest!!!!!! :biggrin: See you guys soon.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 30 2009, 07:24 PM~13436241
> *:0  Same time  hno:  AM and PM  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

WHATS UP BIG I HOMIES...COLDBLOODED RIDAZ JUST CHECK'N IN


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Apr 2 2009, 11:37 AM~13464855
> *WHATS UP BIG I HOMIES...COLDBLOODED RIDAZ JUST CHECK'N IN
> *


u guys bringing down that monte carlo


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

did a search for hotels on Orbitz.com for the dates of 5/19-5/21 came up with these hotels that weren't outrages. if you have AAA or other discunts u might want to go to there personal web site and get a discount. 

Days Inn Tulsa West on I - 44 
Lowest price:$51.00 single/double bed is $64.61 and for 2 nights total tax and all is $ 153.06 

5525 W Skelly Drive/I-44
Tulsa, OK 74107 
3.7 Miles South of 6500 W 21st

==================================
Motel 6 Tulsa West 
Lowest price:$45.99 for 2 beds it says total $96.98

5828 West Skelly Drive
Tulsa, OK 74107 
3.9 Miles South of 6500 W 21st

===================

maybe someone else has some more places? 


Chandler Park. 6500 West 21st Street. Tulsa, OK 74107


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HEY SOME OF YOU GUYS THAT LIVE OUT THERE GO AHEAD AND LET THE LADIES KNOW I'LL BE BACK AGAIN THIS YEAR :biggrin: 

HOPE YOU GONNA BE AT THAT CLUB AGAIN SAT NIGHT GET THAT PATRON READY


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 2 2009, 03:49 PM~13466897
> *HEY SOME OF YOU GUYS THAT LIVE OUT THERE GO AHEAD AND LET THE LADIES KNOW I'LL BE BACK AGAIN THIS YEAR  :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE YOU GONNA BE AT THAT CLUB AGAIN SAT NIGHT GET THAT PATRON READY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 2 2009, 02:49 PM~13466897
> *HEY SOME OF YOU GUYS THAT LIVE OUT THERE GO AHEAD AND LET THE LADIES KNOW I'LL BE BACK AGAIN THIS YEAR  :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE YOU GONNA BE AT THAT CLUB AGAIN SAT NIGHT GET THAT PATRON READY
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

counting down the days this shit is better than any car shows out there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2009, 12:17 PM~13488558
> *counting down the days this shit is better than any car shows out there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 6 2009, 09:06 PM~13502016
> *I'll be  home all weekend baby sitting.
> *



hey we makin the trip out that way just hope the weekend 
of sept 27 th you guy's make it out to our picnic in 
atl last year was about 400 low lows 

hope too see some of ya


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

III


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 2 2009, 01:47 PM~13465959
> *u guys bringing down that monte carlo
> *


ITS LOOKING GOOD SO FAR HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Apr 13 2009, 09:09 AM~13559914
> *ITS LOOKING GOOD SO FAR HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 28 2009, 02:58 AM~13136155
> *11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Its on maaaaaaaayne


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 17 2009, 08:54 PM~13610664
> *Its on maaaaaaaayne
> *


WHAT say it again


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Done marked it off on the calendar at work.....fools at work wanting to roll up there too. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2009, 01:50 PM~13631618
> *Done marked it off on the calendar at work.....fools at work wanting to roll up there too. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: how u been


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 20 2009, 02:17 PM~13631853
> *:thumbsup:  how u been
> *


Gettin better day by day.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2009, 11:53 PM~13639004
> *Gettin better day by day.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

BUMP for the riders


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeahhhh !


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

to tha top


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I need to find out what all clubs are staying at what hotel, we are trying to book about 6 rooms so let me know name and numbers please..


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Apr 2 2009, 03:10 PM~13466554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dont know where everyone is staying these hotels above are close to the park with a decent price.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

its getting close cant wait


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Cadillacowners (Oct 21, 2008)

great Show every year! :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Shoe, just let us stay in a tent close to ur room.


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 9 2009, 12:10 PM~13836625
> *Shoe, just let us stay in a tent close to ur room.
> *


WITH SOME AC COUSE ITS GOING TO BE HOT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@May 7 2009, 09:58 AM~13814279
> *its getting close cant wait
> *


X1000000000 :cheesy:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

The pre picnic party is at st. augustine from 10-2a.m. address 1720 E Apache St
Tulsa, OK 74110


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 12 2009, 06:06 PM~13866871
> *The pre picnic party is at st. augustine from 10-2a.m.  address 1720 E Apache St
> Tulsa, OK 74110
> *



IT'S GONNA BE HARD TO STOP THEN LOLOLOL


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC+May 12 2009, 06:06 PM~13866871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

*ITS GOIN DOWN ALL UP IN TULSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

TTT for the Big "I"


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83low_@May 13 2009, 06:26 PM~13877421
> *ITS GOIN DOWN ALL UP IN TULSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP DEEBO


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 14 2009, 08:05 AM~13883611
> *WHATS UP DEEBO
> *


*CHILLIN FAM BAM, JUST WAITING ON THIS PICNIC TO GO DOWN. ITS GOIN TO FILL GOOD TO HIT THE SWITCH AGAIN IN MY LINCOLN. JUST WISH IT WAS PLAQUE READY, BUT IT ALL GOOD. A LITTLE AT A TIME AND IT WILL BE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE BIG ''I''


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83low_@May 14 2009, 09:22 AM~13883701
> *CHILLIN FAM BAM, JUST WAITING ON THIS PICNIC TO GO DOWN.  ITS GOIN TO FILL GOOD TO HIT THE SWITCH AGAIN IN MY LINCOLN.  JUST WISH IT WAS PLAQUE READY, BUT IT ALL GOOD.  A LITTLE AT A TIME AND IT WILL BE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I hear u i'm taking off to ATL 2moro to get some parts and back. Say did u find those switches or what where u looking for? let me know if you need something.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 28 2009, 01:58 AM~13136155
> *11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> *










ttt


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 14 2009, 12:23 PM~13886023
> *I hear u i'm taking off to ATL 2moro to get some parts and back. Say did u find those switches or what where u looking for? let me know if you need something.
> *


YEAH FAM I WAS LOOKIN FOR THE SWITCH EXT. WITH THE JEWEL IN THEM. BUT I FOUND THEM, BUT I AM NEEDING 4 SWITCHES. A FRONT, BACK AND TWO CORNER SWITCHES.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 14 2009, 09:18 PM~13890905
> *:biggrin:
> *


nacho u coming to the picnic?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83low_@May 14 2009, 04:12 PM~13887603
> *YEAH FAM I WAS LOOKIN FOR THE SWITCH EXT. WITH THE JEWEL IN THEM.  BUT I FOUND THEM, BUT I AM NEEDING 4 SWITCHES.  A FRONT, BACK AND TWO CORNER SWITCHES.
> *


say let me know for sure i might be going to that show in ok,city next week and i can give them to someone to give to you.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 14 2009, 10:26 PM~13892605
> *say let me know for sure i might be going to that show in ok,city next week and i can give them to someone to give to you.
> *


I'M GONNA CALL YOU TONIGHT FAM


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 14 2009, 10:26 PM~13892605
> *say let me know for sure i might be going to that show in ok,city next week and i can give them to someone to give to you.
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 20 2009, 11:50 PM~13954299
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


No pm return....


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 21 2009, 03:38 PM~13959862
> *No pm return....
> *


Returned


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Do we have a guest motel this year? Where the out of town "I" stayin?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

FYI..

I will be covering this picnic for LRM..

Lets bring out the bad boys and put Tulsa back on the map..


See you guys there


Phil Gordon
Lowrider Magazine Photographer


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 12:21 PM~14002157
> *FYI..
> 
> I will be covering this picnic for LRM..
> ...


Thanks Phil c-ya soon


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 01:21 PM~14002157
> *FYI..
> 
> I will be covering this picnic for LRM..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT ILL BE THERE AS ALWAYS...AND ILL HAVE SOMETHING TO SHOW FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE 06...BUT NOT A LOWRIDER


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 28 2009, 02:58 AM~13136155
> *11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM WILL BE THERE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I got ya'll 800 hotdog buns. You can pick them up that Friday.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 2 2009, 11:26 AM~14070748
> *I got ya'll 800 hotdog buns. You can pick them up that Friday.
> *


Thanks!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT for a great picnic, IF anyone wants to get a cruise together hit me up on the PM for my number and hit me up when we get to TULSA :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Louisville "I" is ready! :0 :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jun 3 2009, 05:18 PM~14086419
> *Hey Josh, heres some pics of the trailer!!!! Everyone mount up for TULSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 3 2009, 06:56 PM~14087433
> *Louisville "I" is ready! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i went in 99'! best show i had been to in the midwest at that time! im sure its even better! too bad its on FATHERS Day every year! i wanted to make it down there for my 10 year Individuals anniversary, but i guess not...sorry HAPPY FATHERS DAY homies...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Jun 2 2009, 01:44 AM~14069709
> *BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM WILL BE THERE
> *




come on then fat boy i got u a drink waitin daddy o


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

TRUESTYLE AND GOODTIMES KANSAS are booked!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 4 2009, 05:35 PM~14096269
> *TRUESTYLE AND GOODTIMES KANSAS are booked!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 4 2009, 03:35 PM~14096269
> *TRUESTYLE AND GOODTIMES KANSAS are booked!!
> *


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

2 weeks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

800 hot dog bun!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2009, 09:28 AM~14117425
> *800 hot dog bun!
> *


thought you might be hungry!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jun 3 2009, 11:54 PM~14089691
> *i went in 99'! best show i had been to in the midwest at that time! im sure its even better! too bad its on FATHERS Day every year! i wanted to make it down there for my 10 year Individuals anniversary, but i guess not...sorry HAPPY FATHERS DAY homies...
> *



shoot this picnic IS my fathers day present every year. bring the kids and wife. if it gets to hot give them some loot and let them hit the mall to buy you another present


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What up nacho ! Hit me up on the pm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

houston should be brining 3 cars :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2009, 12:10 PM~14127143
> *houston should be brining 3 cars  :biggrin:
> *


H-Town always reps


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Jun 2 2009, 02:44 AM~14069709
> *BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM WILL BE THERE
> *


This time i will bring some CASH! lol :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 7 2009, 08:27 AM~14117419
> *2 weeks
> *


dont remind me :angry:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 8 2009, 07:45 AM~14124724
> *What up nacho ! Hit me up on the pm
> *



ok i'll hit you up


24 adex's on your way
12 piston pumps
60 motors

you lucky i'm taking all the stuff you bought in my honda... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 08:21 PM~14131987
> *dont remind me :angry:
> *


shit im having to cut corners to make it..


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 9 2009, 02:25 AM~14132035
> *shit im having to cut corners to make it..
> *


 :0 :biggrin: can't wait to see how really shows up for this years hopp. :0 :0 :biggrin: See everyone sat.The M is gonna be deep this year. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 8 2009, 11:38 PM~14134806
> *:0  :biggrin: can't wait to see how really shows up for this years hopp. :0  :0  :biggrin: See everyone sat.The M is gonna be deep this year. :biggrin:
> *


Shit you'll know I'll be there to rep the Midwest...





















































As a spectator.. :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 9 2009, 07:46 AM~14136495
> *Shit you'll know I'll be there to rep the Midwest...
> As a spectator.. :biggrin:
> *


I'm from the west but now live in the midwest so I'm gonna.......














































Have a beer :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 8 2009, 07:25 PM~14132035
> *shit im having to cut corners to make it..
> *


that i cant do


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

just around tha corner!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Jun 9 2009, 12:49 PM~14139276
> *just around tha corner!!! :biggrin:
> *


what up TRU STYLE!! :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

what up TRUESTYLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 9 2009, 11:03 AM~14138204
> *that i cant do
> *


i ripped off my old plastic chrome trim..nobody has any that i can find before Tulsa..not sure what im gonna do about that.  
I may just have to have a vynil sticker made to throw in there till my chrome comes in.
hoping that new springs would be in have to put my old ones back on for now.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Please Book your hotel rooms a lot going on in Tulsa that weekend


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 10 2009, 05:55 PM~14153435
> *Please Book your hotel rooms a lot going on in Tulsa that weekend
> *


yep people better get busy..alot of places are full.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

might try to make it to the picnic


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 10 2009, 10:07 AM~14149175
> *i ripped off my old plastic chrome trim..nobody has any that i can find before Tulsa..not sure what im gonna do about that.
> I may just have to have a vynil sticker made to throw in there till my chrome comes in.
> hoping that new springs would be in have to put my old ones back on for now.
> *


pm me a piece that ur looking for might know someone that can help


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 11 2009, 03:50 PM~14163010
> *pm me a piece that ur looking for might know someone that can help
> *


thanks bro..found a place in Springfield MO that carries it. Gonna pick it up on the way.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Guys..

Just letting everyone know..

I Will be at the picnic shooting for LRM..

So everyone come out and represent Oklahoma and Individuals..

Will be great to meet some of you guys.,.


Phil Gordon


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 11 2009, 10:18 PM~14166767
> *Hey Guys..
> 
> Just letting everyone know..
> ...


so what time do you want to interview me :biggrin:

just a week away hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 12 2009, 07:14 AM~14169417
> *so what time do you want to interview me  :biggrin:
> 
> just a week away hope to see everyone there!
> *


Maybe you get booked right after me... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 12 2009, 09:15 PM~14176052
> *Maybe you get booked right after me... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 12 2009, 11:34 PM~14176187
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jun 13 2009, 12:20 PM~14179592
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@May 26 2009, 07:18 PM~14005195
> *TTT ILL BE THERE AS ALWAYS...AND ILL HAVE SOMETHING TO SHOW FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE 06...BUT NOT A LOWRIDER
> *


hno:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

ONE WEEK!!!!

SHIT I GOT ALOT TO DO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 14 2009, 07:43 AM~14184970
> *ONE WEEK!!!!
> 
> SHIT I GOT ALOT TO DO!!!!!!!!!
> *


join the club!!!!


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

hno:


----------



## hoodcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

what is the address to the park in tulsa for the pinic.


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

Chandler Park 6500 W 21st


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Jun 14 2009, 11:17 AM~14185848
> *join the club!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT Cant wait!!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 14 2009, 06:43 AM~14184970
> *ONE WEEK!!!!
> 
> SHIT I GOT ALOT TO DO!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yes sirrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone have some black 13's that they want to sell by chance? I can pick up in Tulsa


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TULSA>>>> :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

The pre picnic party is at 
St. Augustine from 10-2a.m. 
1720 E Apache St
Tulsa, OK 74110


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CAUSE ITS GOING DOWN</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 16 2009, 01:45 PM~14207565
> *CAUSE ITS GOING  DOWN</span>
> *


See you there homie! :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

TTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 14 2009, 07:47 AM~14184982
> *
> *


 :twak:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ITS ON FIRST TIME OUT LOOKIN FORWARD TO MEET EVERYBODY


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 16 2009, 02:02 PM~14207725
> *See you there homie!  :biggrin:
> *


they said ask Rollin


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009








[/quote]











[/quote]


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What's the rib crib taste like ?..... What yall famous for I'm ready ta eat !


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

K I need a room lol ..... They said they sold out


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Nevermind motel 6 is leavin that light on for me


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 18 2009, 01:12 AM~14225491
> *K I need a room lol ..... They said they sold out
> *


 u have a pm


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

see you guys in a few days.....


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 18 2009, 08:16 AM~14226560
> *see you guys in a few days.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

ya'll picking the bread up tomm?


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 18 2009, 08:49 AM~14227187
> *ya'll picking the bread up tomm?
> *


Yep, thanks mayne


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 18 2009, 12:03 AM~14225446
> *What's the rib crib taste like ?..... What yall famous for I'm ready ta eat !
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## dlaregsirrah (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 18 2009, 02:03 AM~14225446
> *What's the rib crib taste like ?..... What yall famous for I'm ready ta eat !
> *



Go to Oklahoma Style Bar-B-Que

If you like Dinasaur size ribs then go to Big Daddys Bar-B-Que


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 18 2009, 09:49 AM~14227187
> *ya'll i'm picking up coronas?
> *


 :thumbsup: cant wait!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I just wanna be fat lol


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Ok, what time is the hop? Will be kickin it w/parents,leavin there come to Tulsa,and from there home. Just tryin 2 get my timin right.Oh by the way ,I will be about and hour out.ANY IDEA????


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

the picnic is sunday not sure what time the hop will start.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 18 2009, 12:51 PM~14228222
> *:thumbsup:  cant wait!!!!
> *


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Jun 18 2009, 01:24 PM~14229783
> *Ok, what time is the hop? Will be kickin it w/parents,leavin there come to Tulsa,and from there home. Just tryin 2 get my timin right.Oh by the way ,I will be about and hour out.ANY IDEA????
> *


WE WAS THINKING MORE AROUND 2 OR 3 BUT WILL SEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83low_@Jun 18 2009, 04:06 PM~14230865
> *WE WAS THINKING MORE AROUND 2 OR 3 BUT WILL SEE!!!!!!!!
> *


deeboo whats up bro


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 18 2009, 03:07 PM~14230873
> *deeboo  whats up bro
> *


WHAT'S GOOD BIG BRO, SITTING HERE WAITIN ON YA'LL. WHEN YA COMING UP HERE?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we takin 3 cars see yall there


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

see everyone sat.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Daily Details for
Tulsa, OK 

Sun, Jun 21 


Mostly Sunny High
97°F

Precip
0% 

Wind: S 10 mph 
Max. Humidity: 50% 
UV Index: 10 Very High 

Sunrise: 6:07 AM CT 
Avg. High: 89°F 
Record High: 107°F (1936)


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83low_@Jun 18 2009, 04:38 PM~14231151
> *WHAT'S GOOD BIG BRO, SITTING HERE WAITIN ON YA'LL.  WHEN YA COMING UP HERE?
> *


ILL BE THERE FRIDAY AT 8-9PM


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 18 2009, 04:54 PM~14231982
> *ILL BE THERE FRIDAY AT 8-9PM
> *


FO SHO, I WILL BE UP THERE EARLY SAT. WHAT'S GOOD LIL BRO STICKZ?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 18 2009, 03:29 PM~14229220
> *I just wanna be fat lol
> *



i thought you already were?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 18 2009, 07:41 PM~14231809
> *Daily Details for
> Tulsa, OK
> 
> ...


so if im reading this right i need a big ass hat to shade a fat guy from that sun.....and i need lots of water? LOL


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 18 2009, 05:21 PM~14232315
> *so if im reading this right i need a big ass hat to shade a fat guy from that sun.....and i need lots of water? LOL
> *


LOL YEAH FAM, ITS GONNA BE HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

We got the semi loaded up an its on its way to the lou ... louisville's bringin 2 an the theres 2 other clubs bringin one each ....


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 18 2009, 06:58 PM~14233334
> *We got the semi loaded up an its on its way to the lou ...  louisville's bringin 2 an the theres 2 other clubs bringin one each ....
> *


*THAT'S WHAT'S FAM, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YA'LL. HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!!!*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

BIG FISH HIT UP EARLIER SAID HE OUT THERE ALREADY 
DOING HIS THANG DADDY O .....LOL 

OBSESSION GONNA BE THERE LATE TOMARROW NIGHT SEE YOU THEN


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 18 2009, 07:59 PM~14233850
> *BIG FISH HIT UP EARLIER SAID HE OUT THERE ALREADY
> DOING HIS THANG DADDY O .....LOL
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT'S UP YALL BE CAREFUL. HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!!!!


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

headin out early sat mornin!!! see everybody sat and or sunday!! safe travelin everyone!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

shrek loadin up the lincoln.....


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 16 2009, 01:37 PM~14207512
> *ALSO EVERYONE THAT IS COMING TO WEAR YOU CAR CLUB SHIRTS AND REP YOUR CLUB!!
> 
> see everyone there *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 19 2009, 12:08 AM~14234575
> *shrek loadin up the lincoln.....
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah an that regal shoulda been behind me


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 18 2009, 01:03 AM~14225446
> *What's the rib crib taste like ?..... What yall famous for I'm ready ta eat !
> *


say becareful cause there serious about food in OKLAHOMA

Police: Man attacked in Okla. for bologna sandwich
http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa...ch.39e3b32.html

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 19 2009, 11:47 AM~14239655
> *say becareful cause there serious about food in OKLAHOMA
> 
> Police: Man attacked in Okla. for bologna sandwich
> ...



:biggrin: DAMN JOHN THAT'S FUCKED UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

see you all there sunday sunday sunday!!!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

should be gettin there sometime tommorow..
about to load up soon.. coming from houston with hood hopper!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

SUNDAY!
SUNDAY!

ill be headed out there in about 1/2 hour. every1 have a safe trip....


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

We passin thru the lou !


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

workin on my truck see you guys tomorrow


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

One more day ! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

we already here.. chillin in the hotel


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

GOT HERE ABOUT AN HOUR AGO CHILLIN AT THE QUALITY SUITES


WHAT'S CRACKIN FOR TONIGHT?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 16 2009, 01:37 PM~14207512
> *The pre picnic party is at
> St. Augustine from 10-2a.m.
> 1720 E Apache St
> ...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

You bring that glasshouse ....... .. 

Its hotter than a motherfucker !


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

dont 4 get to take pictures


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

wish i was there


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Jun 21 2009, 01:17 PM~14253670
> *wish i was there
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ANY PICS YET


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 21 2009, 03:56 PM~14255674
> *ANY PICS YET
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

Yea pics are good !!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

back at the hotel now... about 20 hoppers showed up...
hood hopper didnt do good...


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> back at the hotel now... about 20 hoppers showed up...
> hood hopper didnt do good...
> [/quo
> 
> YOU CANT FUCK WITH THE WEST COAST EVEN THOUGH TONIO IS THE HOMIE


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

THE MIDWEST DID IT


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 21 2009, 05:48 PM~14256791
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN. *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 21 2009, 07:50 PM~14256806
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.
> *


x2


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

got back home hour ago show was the shiznit lot of big boys there and ron from black majic there also tearn it up also major clubs representn very good time but the heat was killer


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Jun 21 2009, 08:49 PM~14257361
> *got back home hour ago show was the shiznit  lot of big boys there and ron from black majic there also tearn it up also major clubs representn very good time but the heat was killer
> *


x2 good show


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I heard it was bad ass,We missed a good one.I hope next year we will be able to go.Much props to the big "I" for makin their event bigger and biger every year.Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

pics pics pics .


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

http://img520.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=impalapics037.jpg


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Let me know if the link works an ill post a bunch more like this?


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Yea it worked


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

no more pictures of the hop


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Thats all I got guys...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

it was a good show but it was hot as hell The Texas Gold representing d-shop/HiLow


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

FO SHO THE MIDWEST DID THAT GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO THE GUY IN THE REGAL FROM AZ. THAT B__CH WAS POUNDING THE BACK BUMPER!!!! 


MIDWEST UP!!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 21 2009, 09:58 PM~14258059
> *it was a good show but it was hot as hell    The Texas Gold representing d-shop/HiLow
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah and draggn likes to leave people stranded, haha just kiddin. I think Truestyle all found their way home  it was a good show. not a huge turnout for the hop,but was lots of cars and people in the park today


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 21 2009, 07:37 PM~14256727
> *back at the hotel now... about 20 hoppers showed up...
> hood hopper didnt do good...
> *


yeah homie we were hearing 100" , 100". Looked like it did better out of the pit. one of the cleanest hoppers out though


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 21 2009, 11:31 PM~14258372
> *yeah and  draggn likes to leave people stranded, haha just kiddin. I think Truestyle all found their way home  it was a good show. not a huge turnout for the hop,but was lots of cars and people in the park today
> *



were home...maverick should be at his place anytime


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Jun 21 2009, 08:38 PM~14257867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah Dan the man!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 21 2009, 10:35 PM~14258405
> *yeah homie we were hearing 100" , 100".  Looked like it did better out of the pit. one of the cleanest hoppers out though
> *


its alright.. shit happens you know.. we will figure out what the problem was once we get back to houston...thanks homie

and yeah, props to sic713.. he repainted it just for tulsa.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 22 2009, 12:31 AM~14259023
> *its alright.. shit happens you know.. we will figure out what the problem was once we get back to houston...thanks homie
> 
> and yeah, props to sic713.. he repainted it just for tulsa.
> *


what it do?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ill post tons more tomorrow im going to bed


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 22 2009, 12:42 AM~14259113
> *ill post tons more tomorrow im going to bed
> *


what was the outcome on the hop?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Badass show as always. I want to thank the "I" for throwing this badass picnic every year and the hospitality they showed when we got to the hotel saturday. Also a big shoutout to the BMH Crew for coming down and kickin it with us in Kansas, It was good having you guys in town. :biggrin: 


I will post pics and some video when i wake up in the morning :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 22 2009, 12:49 AM~14259159
> *dont get tazed
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 22 2009, 03:15 AM~14259904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whats going on here, looks like hes about to get shot :wow:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 22 2009, 04:15 AM~14259904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP....
NO GUNS, JUST A TAZED...
IF ONLY THE ENTIRE WORLD WOULD THINK LIKE THAT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Picnic was amazing.. Very impressed by the turnout..

Had no idea Tulsa would turn out so strong..

Thanks Blocc for having me out.. Individual boys are no joke..

Great meeting everyone.. had a good time..

Someone needs to tell Tulsa.. no need for 107 degree weather though..


And the guy that almost got tasered.. Thats some liquid courage.. and sheriff pulls out a taser on me.. and shoves it in my neck.. I'll do what she says.. this guy kept yelling at her.. some balls man..

Phil


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Big thanks to the big I tulsa fam .... I had a good time , lost bout 20 lbs lol.... Walts TC is fuckin nuts ... I can't wait to come back next year


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

that dood that was fighting with that chick had been trying to start fights all day. One of his boys tried to sell us a trike with flat tires,lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > back at the hotel now... about 20 hoppers showed up...
> > hood hopper didnt do good...
> > [/quo
> >
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres some vids from my cam after my mini cam died...ill have more later after the better quality vids upload


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 22 2009, 03:45 PM~14260992
> *
> 
> 
> *


Damn the back spring tourned in the lincoln so it was all lop sided,watching the vid you can see it fighting it self but it got up once,if it was even it would have been alot better at the shop it killed it over and over,but thats the game it did enough for the win. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 22 2009, 10:56 AM~14261084
> *Damn the back spring tourned in the lincoln so it was all lop sided,watching the vid you can see it fighting it self but it got up once,if it was even it would have been alot better at the shop it killed it over and over,but thats the game it did enough for the win. :biggrin:
> *


it still did dam good


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WENT TO TULSA HAD A GREAT TIME PICNIC WAS COOL AS FUK INDIVIDUALS ARE COOL PEOPLES


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I posted all the vids and pics over in the Midwest vs West Coast topic

heres the link... starts 117 and ends 118

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=460775&st=2320


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

THANKS TO THE I FOR THROWIN A GREAT EVENT JUST GOT HOME 
A FEW MIN AGO ABOUT 14 HOURS FOR ME ...

THAT HEAT AIN'T RIGHT MAYBE NEXT YEAR DO IT ON SAT 
AND HAVE A NIGHT HOP :biggrin: JUST A THOUGHT THINK IT WOULD BE REAL COOL ...BUT THANKS FOR HAVING US OBSESSION C.C.


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

i went to the individuals picnic it was tight as fuck but the heat was a killer


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i see alot of dads that shoulda been home with the kids ... 


sure wish i coulda made it ! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

What What...


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jun 22 2009, 01:06 PM~14262201
> *i see alot of dads that shoulda been home with the kids ...
> sure wish i coulda made it ! :biggrin:
> *


Yea would have taken the kids. but prior shows tells us leave the kids at home due to heat...... alot of water all day long was the ticket...


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

Good turn out. Heat was a killer but son enjoyed all the rides as well as the bikes. One1Luv


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

great show  the heat sucked thoe


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

dam good turn out... Thanks from Majestics Chicago :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 22 2009, 09:44 AM~14261501
> *THANKS TO THE I FOR THROWIN A GREAT EVENT JUST GOT HOME
> A FEW MIN AGO ABOUT 14 HOURS FOR ME ...
> 
> ...


i agree! do it on sat, that way us out of towners can get back to our families on sunday! i miss this every year because of that reason! looks like it was a good time!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Had a great time.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

pool closes at 9 :thumbsdown:

Great show...well done Individuals :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dam I missed out


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

Up!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I went ahead and booked a room for the next 100 years!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 24 2009, 11:58 AM~14283392
> *I went ahead and booked a room for the next 100 years!!
> 
> 
> ...



well you just got it like that what can i say ???

where are rest of the pics at ???am i missing something ???


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

Went to Tulsa mainly for the hop, representing TX, and loved it! Great turnout for the hop even though alot of the big talkers, oops I mean hoppers didn't show up. But I agree, the heat is no joke! If we're voting now, then next time an evening hop wouldn't be such a bad idea.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 24 2009, 09:52 PM~14290192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
thats cold as ice right there...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 24 2009, 03:07 PM~14284554
> *well you just got it like that what can i say ???
> 
> where are rest of the pics at ???am i missing something ???
> *



I posted all the vids and pics over in the Midwest vs West Coast topic

heres the link... starts 117 and ends 118

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=460775&st=2320


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

looks like we missed a good show. 
Look for us next year.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

awesome day out el taco worked good even tho my lil man got freaked out by all the people in the pit and chipped out he usualy swangs it ,top day out tho had fun kicking it with the bm family


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Had fun it was cool as fuck but hot as fuck whats up with some more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

had a good time :biggrin: i will be back for sure next year


----------



## lowslow64 (Sep 21, 2007)

Would just like to say had a hell good time, and ks R.O. will be there next year


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 24 2009, 09:52 PM~14290192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: it tuck 15 licks to get to the bumper....wow :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 25 2009, 11:27 AM~14294574
> *awesome day out el taco worked good even tho my lil man got freaked out by all the people in the pit and chipped out he usualy swangs it ,top day out tho had fun kicking it with the bm family
> *


that was your son hittin the switch? yeah,looked like he was a little nervous,lol


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Pics
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jun 24 2009, 01:25 PM~14284734
> *Went to Tulsa mainly for the hop, representing TX, and loved it!  Great turnout for the hop even though alot of the big talkers, oops I mean hoppers didn't show up.  But I agree, the heat is no joke! If we're voting now, then next time an evening hop wouldn't be such a bad idea.
> 
> 
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 24 2009, 09:52 PM~14290192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick ass picture


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 28 2009, 03:54 PM~14322026
> *that was your son hittin the switch? yeah,looked like he was a little nervous,lol
> *


yeah that was my lil man he usualy swangs it but its the 1st time hes been in the hop pit nerves got to him lol :biggrin: i didnt know you was there dude


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 21 2009, 10:40 PM~14259088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD DAY FOR MY BROTHER  
GREAT SHOW THOUGH, LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS YEAR


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 23 2009, 03:57 PM~14275637
> *pool closes at 9 :thumbsdown:
> 
> Great show...well done Individuals :cheesy:
> *


WE WAS IN OUR ALL NIGHT :biggrin: , THEN I GOT A CRAMP FROM WALKING ALL DAY


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

have any plans been made or anybody know when the pinic is going to be this year!!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Apr 1 2010, 10:15 AM~17065655
> *have any plans been made or anybody know when the pinic is going to be this year!!!
> *


 :uh: I THINK ITS THE SMAE WEEKEND, BUT IM NOT FORSURE


----------



## bigtex86 (Nov 5, 2009)

ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE TULSA PICNIC IS THIS YEAR ?????????


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtex86_@Apr 2 2010, 09:24 AM~17075436
> *ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE TULSA PICNIC IS THIS YEAR ?????????
> *


^^^^


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtex86_@Apr 2 2010, 09:24 AM~17075436
> *ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE TULSA PICNIC IS THIS YEAR ?????????
> *


SAME AS ALWAYS, FATHERS DAY WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Headed your way this year homies. It's been awhile since I was last there.. :0 
Homie Styln 69 Impala 'The Resurrection part lll)..


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

yes its sunday june 20th father's day weekend a new topic will be started


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 2 2010, 04:53 PM~17078304
> *yes its sunday june 20th  father's day weekend a new topic will be started
> *


Is it at Chandler Park again? Ive never been but I wanna make it this year!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

can't wait


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

bump!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Apr 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17106547
> *Is it at Chandler Park again? Ive never been but I wanna make it this year!
> *


yes sir should be at the same location


----------

